

Feds charge professed White Hat hackers in breach of AT&T iPad customer data  - alphadoggs
http://www.networkworld.com/columnists/2011/012411-bradner.html

======
david_shaw
I really wish people would stop calling Goatse Security "white hat hackers."
As an information security professional, it irks me to think that this is how
people think of my industry.

Goatse Security (yes, named after _that_ Goatse) is a subsidiary of the GNAA
(excuse my vulgarity, but it stands for the Gay Niggers Association of
America), whose sole purpose is to troll the Internet.

All these news outlets giving Goatse more publicity and even worse, calling
them _security professionals_ brings a bad name to my field.

~~~
mukyu
They do security research. Furthermore, they practice responsible disclosure
principles (sometimes). That is pretty much the definition of a white hat
hacker.

I think using professional to describe them is a stretch, but classifying them
differently because you think they are icky is childish.

------
mukyu
[http://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/011811-feds-hackers-
at...](http://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/011811-feds-hackers-att-ipad-
data.html?hpg1=bn) this is the article that matches the headline, the current
link is about the IETF

